# Why don't I see Bucephalandra in vivs?



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

Bucephalandra are found in Southeast asia and can be grown submerged or emersed. 
Many of the species are found growing on rocks and dead trees near the water bodies.
It makes them very suitable for planted tanks as well as vivariums. But why don't I see people using them here?

Yes, they can be a little expensive but not more than most of the orchids etc. They usually sell for $10-$35.
And these days most of the Bucephalandras are captive grown so you aren't really pounding on the nature. Many companies have started selling test tube grown Buces as well.
Yes, they are very slow growing but they are really pretty plants.

Thoughts?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

There are several people on here using them. I think you already brought up the reasons why they aren't more popular. The slow growth rate is a turn off for many, and the the prices, while not terrible, can be a little high for a foliage plant. If they bloomed regularly, and had a lot of variation in the inflorescences, like orchids, I'm sure you would see a lot more if them. For now, though, they seem to be more in the domain of the collector. That said, there are many nice species/cultivars out there, and though I haven't ever grown any, I'd like to.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think people have tried them emersed, and found that for the most part they grow best when their roots are exposed to water with a good clip of flow. Personally, I haven't found them to be any more difficult than anubias when grown submersed, but given that their best feature is their iridescence, and that is significantly less apparent when grown above the water line, I see why more people aren't using them in vivs.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I plan to, just one of many things I haven't gotten around to yet


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

inka4040 said:


> I think people have tried them emersed, and found that for the most part *they grow best when their roots are exposed to water with a good clip of flow.* Personally, I haven't found them to be any more difficult than anubias when grown submersed, but given that their best feature is their iridescence, and that is significantly less apparent when grown above the water line, I see why more people aren't using them in vivs.


I remember reading that they grow in fast flowing streams and that's what's kept me away from them. Is it possible to grow them in water with little to no flow or is it hopeless?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sammie said:


> I remember reading that they grow in fast flowing streams and that's what's kept me away from them. Is it possible to grow them in water with little to no flow or is it hopeless?


seem to do fine under typical aquarium flows.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I will gladly try any samples you provide! I have trades!



sumer said:


> Bucephalandra are found in Southeast asia and can be grown submerged or emersed.
> Many of the species are found growing on rocks and dead trees near the water bodies.
> It makes them very suitable for planted tanks as well as vivariums. But why don't I see people using them here?
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

These do quite nicely in a dart frog viv. A nice moist spot is all it takes (same as anubias.) Dark Skeleton King, Bucephalandra kishii grows better this way than submerged. I propagate them in mostly closed tens in moist turface. Robert


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Mine grow good in my Vivarium I have dark skeleton king and a few others they are slow to get going but nice additions and the flowers are nice as well. I attach mine to rocks with moss growing on them and to wood. I also grow a few rare Cryptocoryne in the same vivarium.


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

Most common buces are very easy to grow. Just treat them like Anubias and they do good. There are a few that take a little more than that like _super mini catherine_ etc (many of these plants don't have a scientific name yet and the sellers have created their own names for trading).

Some of these plants grow submerged or near the water bodies and some are found in marshy areas or on the rocks etc. But they can be easily be converted from one state to another. For example this Bucephalandra sp Godzilla is found on both dry rocks and between the water streams:

Note: the photos are a property of a friend and I am posting them here with his permssion just for educational purpose. My dumb website puts a watermark on everything that I upload.



















And then here's my 18" cube absolutely FILLED with at least 14 different species of Buce.


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)

aspidites73 said:


> I will gladly try any samples you provide! I have trades!


I sure will ping you once I am ready to plant my vertical wall. I have plenty to trade.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

This recent paper has quite a lot species information and helps unmuddy some of the water caused by the trade making up names. Robert

WONG SIN YENG & PETER C. Boyce
Studies on Schismatoglottideae (Araceae) of Borneo XXX – New species and combinations
for Bucephalandra


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

That's great stuff I don't like trade names it's ridiculous seeing the same plant with 3 names. I have recently become more concerned with all the illegal imports too. These are going to be stripped clean at the rate they are being collected and how slow they grow. They could easily end up like Orchids and rare Cryptocoryne soon enough, collected to extinction as fast as science finds them. The sad facts of worldwide trade and a thirst for the newest best things.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

planted-tnk-guy said:


> That's great stuff I don't like trade names it's ridiculous seeing the same plant with 3 names. I have recently become more concerned with all the illegal imports too. These are going to be stripped clean at the rate they are being collected and how slow they grow. They could easily end up like Orchids and rare Cryptocoryne soon enough, collected to extinction as fast as science finds them. The sad facts of worldwide trade and a thirst for the newest best things.


Not sure collection for the aquarium trade is a bigger issue than the rising prevalence of palm plantations for the palm oil trade, especially given how easily propagated they are. Seems more likely the trade will end up as an ark situation, like it has become for Mexican livebearing fish in the face of rampant development.



Sammie said:


> I remember reading that they grow in fast flowing streams and that's what's kept me away from them. Is it possible to grow them in water with little to no flow or is it hopeless?


I haven't found that they need good flow to do well in aquariums. Easy peasy IME.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Which are the most iridescent species?

...and do they show the iridescence when leaves are above water?


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> Which are the most iridescent species?
> 
> ...and do they show the iridescence when leaves are above water?


Those with darker foliage tend to. They show it when just wet as well. Some things to look for are "blue shine, super blue, etc." 

I still hate those names but until mine bloom I am SOL for a decent ID. Most seem to be forms of B. pygmaea though. Also be aware of the size range of species can have leaves up to about 15 cm and others 1 cm. I have bought what I thought was 5-6 cm leaves in a photo and it was much much smaller. Robert


----------



## Botanicated (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a blue (so its called) Bucephalandra Lamandau in my paludarium. I have had it maybe a month and a half and it has one leaf developed in that time. Planted tank guy gave me the idea to put some flame moss on its roots and it does seem to like it. But it grows soooooo slow. maybe in a couple years it will sprout another stalk. I say it cost upwards around 12 - 15 bucks. So yeah, I can see how slow progress and expensive price tag can deter people. I like it regardless and hope one day it will speed up on spreading, but it is a turtle.


----------

